# Free Sawzall Blade



## rh111 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thought that you all might like this!

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/us/en/sweepstakes.nsf/frmFreeBlade?OpenForm

Best part is that it is FREE!


----------



## jfacteau (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks !!! got one coming as we speak


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks rh111

FREE is for me . it's hard to get anythng free now days  without paying for shipping, and many like to put in that little hook and get your CC on file 

Thanks
Bj


----------

